# Well, you got what you wanted....kinda.



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been in the pet food/nutrition world for over 30 years, both OTC and veterinary. I've posted a lot on here, knowing the folks here care so much about their Canine companions. I've tried to give useful honest information over the years. Some of you appreciated it, made some friends, and many of you were offended and argued with me. Well, things are different now. It's all a business now. It has nothing to do with nutrition or science. food companies and their marketing genius's figured out how much we love our pets and it's just a fact that consumers today aren't interested in facts, but how they feel. Somehow we went from discussing nutrients to playing ingredient games....meat first, holistic, grain free, etc. anything that made people feel good. It has became so prevelant now that veterinary companies now manipulate their ingredient panels and some so called vet companies throw diets out there that sound great, get a high price, and have absolutely no research behind them. 
I have defended veterinarians against all the accusations and complaints from many of you because they held onto scientific models and didn't agree with all the marketing you believed was superior, but I can't any longer.
Vets are exhausted by all the Google experts and all of you who believe dog food advisor and whole dog journal know more than nutritionists. And companies with no chemists, no nutritionists, no research, are now the nutrition experts. IF ou can train a dog to sit, you're a nutritionist! There actually is some great nutrition research going on but how long will that last when a company can throw out any pretty bag of food, charge tons of money, and watch the profits come in. I must admit the avaerage vet is so ignorant about nutrition, real nutrition, because they have been beaten up so badly by well meaning clients who trusted Blue Buffalo and the like. LOL! BLue Buffalo even has so called vet diets! Now that's a business model! Sell a food that causes GI issues so when they go to the vet the vet can sell them your GI diet! Everyone wins but the dog! And the owner. With everything we know about nutrition science, GI cases and kidney issues are on an all time high. Don't suppose there's any correlation to the massive switch to foo foo diets, with pretty wolf pictures, glorious ingredients, fantastic claims, yet extremely unbalanced and excessive nutrient levels. Well, it's good business for vets who don't deserve it. I know they are busy but they just don't seem to care anymore.so let's all just keep spending more money on foods that aren't worth it, feeling good that what sounds good makes us feel good.....and hopefully our dogs have good genes because nutrition won't be helping them much. Sorry to sound so negative but as I said, you got what you wanted. God Bless.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure I'm following.... who got what? I'm missing something, and not seeing the point here....Are you just agreeing that vets know little about nutrition?


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not sure I'm following.... who got what? I'm missing something, and not seeing the point here....Are you just agreeing that vets know little about nutrition?


Dr Doolittle is under the impression that the main problem with today's dog food is that it contains too many nutrients.

Sorry Doc, but the main problem is too many calories from carbohydrates. Canines evolved to thrive on meat, bones, and organs. These are not "foo foo" ingredients, but ones that supply optimal nutrition.

Carbohydrates provide nothing essential to a canine diet.

Bill


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OtherGuy said:


> Dr Doolittle is under the impression that the main problem with today's dog food is that it contains too many nutrients.
> 
> Sorry Doc, but the main problem is too many calories from carbohydrates. Canines evolved to thrive on meat, bones, and organs. These are not "foo foo" ingredients, but ones that supply optimal nutrition.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ok, agreed. It's also too little nutrients, and too many useless filler type ingredients.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree on one hand and disagree on the other. Yes, dogs are carnivores so meat is best, but kibble is not truly meat. No matter how much meat you put into a kibble it will never have the same nutritional balance. And that's where problems can develop. All the processing kibble goes through means that serious thought should be given to making sure that nutrients balance. There's enough complaints on how just because a kibble "qualifies" as suitable that it doesn't mean it's "good". The lack of actual studies, not anecdotal, on a food's make up is worrying. After all, if one fed a raw diet of nothing but chicken quarters or someone feeding only ground beef with maybe some bone meal or organ thrown in, things could get a bit off. Kibble will most likely always have to have carbs, if for nothing else than a binder, meat on its own just won't work.
Do I think raw is best? Yes. Do I think it's easy? Nope Feeding raw is work. Finding the meats/bones/organs (if you have a small dog this can be a real pain), looking for deals (most of us aren't rich), making sure to feed all the "parts" in sufficient quantities (again more a pain for the littles), storage, etc Kibble is easy, convenient, but looking at an ingredient list is about as useful as looking at a recipe without measurements or temperature. It might look good but you might not end up with yumminess. This is where knowing what's in the food:measurements, balances ,etc is important....
Getting off my soapbox now


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not sure I'm following.... who got what? I'm missing something, and not seeing the point here....Are you just agreeing that vets know little about nutrition?


Glad I'm not the only confused person.


----------

